
Show HN: Send as POST – share photos and links via POST request on iOS/macOS - andrewpbrett
https://sendaspost.com
======
fiatjaf
There could be a counterparty app that run a webserver to accept these POST
requests and save the images.

If the parameters were editable people could use the app to share to imgur and
other sites alike.

~~~
andrewpbrett
Yeah this is what I wrote to receive the images:
[https://github.com/andrewpbrett/admin.andybrett.com](https://github.com/andrewpbrett/admin.andybrett.com)

~~~
fiatjaf
Oh, yes, sorry, I saw that.

But now I was thinking about a mobile app that you could run and get an URL,
then your friend could share the image to your URL and you would get the image
in your phone.

But I'm just throwing thoughts on the air.

------
fiatjaf
This is great. I wish there were more of this.

"Sharing" is only good if you can share through standard methods. Call APIs
when sharing, share to arbitrary servers etc.

~~~
andrewpbrett
Thanks for the kind words! That was definitely my intention with making this.
It’s open source as well so let me know if you have any feedback or feel free
to just fork/PR.

~~~
fiatjaf
Oh, I have zero experience in iOS stuff. I would like to do something for
Android, but my experience there is less than 1. Maybe I'll try something in
the future, then I'll come back here.

------
stephenr
Nice work. I like the simplicity. That its OSS and thus can be (hopefully)
used to build a more streamlined (ie preset URL) version is a nice bonus!

~~~
andrewpbrett
Thanks! It currently does save and prefill URLs but you’re right, it’d be easy
to hardcode the URL if you always want to use the same one.

------
andrewpbrett
I made this! More background here: [https://andybrett.com/writing/send-as-
post](https://andybrett.com/writing/send-as-post)

